
Nexus S Revealed: This is the Android Phone You've Been Waiting For - iuguy
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/Nexus_S_confirmed_android_phone_youve_been_waiting_for.php
======
Estragon
I don't know. I've kind of fallen in love with the hardware keyboard on my
droid. Hard to imagine using android for the applications I do now without it.

~~~
enomar
I thought the same thing when I moved from my G1 to my Nexus One. I don't miss
the hardware keyboard at all actually.

------
foobarbazetc
Is it? Because that's what we were told about:

The G1. The N1. The Droid. The Droid X. The Galaxy S.

Etc. :)

Which one is the magical Android phone we've really been waiting for? :)

~~~
bkudria
Dude, trust me, 2011 _will_ be the year of Linux on the Desktop.

